# Funktion "Speichern Unter" abschalten.



## McMichi (4. Jun 2004)

Hallo Leute,

kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen   

Ich habe das Problem das Besucher meiner Homepage teile meines Quelltextes klauen (leechen) :bloed: 
Daher benötige einen einfachen Javascript der die Funktion "Speichern Unter" abstellt.

Es wäre suuuuuuuper wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.  :toll: 


Danke im vorraus _McMichi_


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (4. Jun 2004)

DAS IST UNMÖGLICH

1) Lesen lernen, Java != Javascript, also FALSCHES Forum
2) Das ist JavaScript, JS ist billig, miest und kann man abschalten, ergo ist es nicht möglich deine Homepage so zu schützen dass dir niemand Quelltext klaut!


----------



## DP (4. Jun 2004)

?! denkst du ernsthaft, dass du da irgend eine chance hast?! was ist denn mit der funktion "quelltext anzeigen"?!

kannste knicken.

cu

McRib


----------



## DP (4. Jun 2004)

KSG9|plak hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 1) Lesen lernen



immer locker bleiben


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (4. Jun 2004)

War nicht böse gemeint, aber es gibt jeden Tag ca. 20 Beiträge die im falschen Forum landen, weil manche Leute net lesen


----------



## McMichi (4. Jun 2004)

Okay,
ich meinte eigentlich mehr den gesamten Inhalt meiner Seiten.Ich habe mich nur einwenig ungeschickt ausgedrück.

Mit der Funktion "Speichern Unter" abgeschalten habe ich schon erfahrungen gemacht auf anderen Seiten , daher bin ich erst auf die Idee gekommen das das ein Java-Script sein muss.
Ich habe auch schon auf anderen Seiten gelesen, dass man mit Java diese Funktion abschalten kann.

Deshalb wende ich mich nun an  Profis.

Gruß McMichi


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (4. Jun 2004)

Schreibst du absichtlich immer Fett? *fg*
Also, nochmal, es ist nicht möglich diese Funktionen wirksam zu blockieren.

Es gibt VB und JavaScripte, die das sperren, aber das bringt nix, die kann man umgehen, alleine dadurch dass man Scripte deaktiviert


----------



## McMichi (4. Jun 2004)

Das ist völlig egal.

Das soll ja nur die "Amateur Webmaster" davon abhalten auf die schnelle meine Page zu leechen mit sammt all meinen Images und so.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (4. Jun 2004)

ok..

also entweder www.google.de, da findest du eher codeschnipsel als hier, aber ich würd eher auf selfhtml.teamone.de verweisen.

ansich ist das prinzip einfach, du frägst ab, wann ein rechtsklick geschieht, dann gibst du nen alert("Fehler") aus
InternetExplorer Buttons kannst du net "deaktivieren"


----------



## DP (4. Jun 2004)

ich verstehe nicht, wieso man für so einen geschiss 'nen thread aufmachen muss :shock:


----------



## McMichi (4. Jun 2004)

*DANKE

PS: Geht man bei euch immer so mit neuen Membern um????  :bloed: *


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (4. Jun 2004)

jetzt mach mal langsam..die frage ist eben relativ ausergewöhnlich und doch eher ein fall für google


----------



## Beni (4. Jun 2004)

Mozilla hat bis jetzt noch all diesen Versuchen widerstanden...
Kannst du mal ein Link zu einer dieser geschützten Pages angeben, nimmt mich wunder.

Aber wie soll das gehen? Irgendwann muss die Page zum Browser geschickt werden, und wenn sie erst mal weg ist, kannst du sie sowieso nicht mehr kontrollieren.

P.S. nein, gehen wir nicht.
*an alle: *






 ???:L  Beni


----------



## stev.glasow (4. Jun 2004)

McMichi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *DANKE
> 
> PS: Geht man bei euch immer so mit neuen Membern um????  :bloed: *


Ja gehen wir, hättest du dir mal die anderen Beiträge in diesem Forum angeschaut, wäre es dir gleich aufgefallen.   :?


----------



## DP (4. Jun 2004)

mein posting war keinesfalls persönlich gemeint!

jedoch verstehe ich nicht, warum man soviel energie für eine nutzlose funktionalität aufwendet und andere (die user hier) damit beschäftigt 

edit: zumal du deinen code auch "irgendwo" gesehen hast  :shock:


----------

